

Show HN: Raincast – chance of rain or snow directly on your home screen (iOS) - appbrewllc
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/raincast-percent-chance-rain/id903697721?ls=1&mt=8

======
appbrewllc
OP here - I came up with the idea for the app during my walk to work. In the
morning I found myself consistently opening multiple weather apps to find out
the chance of rain for the day and using this information to determine whether
or not I should bring an umbrella. I created the app to simplify this process
by making it easy to answer this question simply by glancing at the home
screen or receiving a daily alarm that will alert me before I go out the door.
The inspiration for this app came from the Fahrenheit app, which is an
indispensable app for me and has held it’s same spot on my home screen over
the past couple of years.

The app uses the background app refresh feature to update the badge and fetch
the latest weather data, so if you are the kind of person that likes to force
quit all your apps this might not be the app for you!

